# Steering wheel controls



## jakekwil (Mar 8, 2010)

does anyone know how to remove the controls from the steering wheel? My right control is broken and needs to be removed...


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

FIRST REMOVE THE BATTERY CABLE !!
You are going to pull the air bag out!
Some people also remove the SRS air bag fuses, I didn't.
Remove the cover behind the steering wheel. It clips together
and splits top and bottom.
There are four pins that stick through the wheel and clips 
on the back. In the pic, you can see the 4 holes, 2 on each
side of the NOTICE tag and the 2 wider spaced, above.
To release, push the small metal clips toward the outside of the
wheel. You can see them inside the holes in the pic.









Larry


----------

